

Show HN: Checkerr - automating web developer checklist - zupa-hu
http://checkerr.org/

======
beardofbinary
This tool looks great for massive sites, while you are hovering all the links
in a website anyway, could you create a site map as an extra feature? Would be
great for large sites as free site map generators are limited to ~1000 pages?

~~~
zupa-hu
yeah that would be no big deal. I will check whether one can reference an
external sitemap. Maybe one could just point its robots.txt file to Checkerr.
I also hope to add sitemap validation feature soon (=is your sitemap up-to-
date).

But I am not sure I wanted to generate sitemaps for the big ones like Amazon
:P

------
marshallford
This sounds cool, however besides the video there is no explanation of what
this actually does.

~~~
zupa-hu
You are right, I am adding some descriptions. Just had a hard deadline for
myself which I wanted to make, to get out the MVP finally. So, onto adding
contents..

------
zupa-hu
Hey, let me admit, the video is crappy. What should I use the next time?

------
whage
This looks really good. Can we expect new features soon?

~~~
zupa-hu
hey whage, sooner or later:)

~~~
zupa-hu
I mean, absolutely. I hope to be shipping every couple of days.

------
zupa-hu
okay, I increased the limit to 5000 URLs

------
zupa-hu
limit increased to 10.000..

